# Post Op (neuter) expectations and care



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I made the appointment for Kelso today to be neutered. Dan and I will be on vacation next week so decided it would be a good time to do it so we will be there 24/7 for our guy..

Meeka was spayed emergently due to pyometra which was a long time ago before we were married/living together so I was not really there 24/7 (and she was really sick so I am hoping that recovery time for this is much better) , Allie was spayed before she came to us from rescue, so I just feel like I have no experience with basic post op spay/neuter care as well as post op expectations.

I talked to the vet awhile back but nothing in detail and have not spoken with him since I made the appt today. So I was wondering with all the experience here if you all could tell me a bit more about it? I will be talking with the vet in more detail but think I need all the help I can get.

We will be taking him in at 730 am and picking him up after 330pm. What should I expect? anticipate? Any special preparation for home? And what about recuperation time? He is so so active on a daily basis.....will he be wanting to "go" much sooner than he should? What do you do about that!!!!? Also, with two dogs any tips? Allie will be sweet, I know, but we may need to keep them seperated for a bit?

So basically just whatever info you can offer to help, or reassurance..









Kelso is 3.5 yrs old, not sure if that matters. Also, just out of curiosity... for pre op blood work, pain meds/anesthesia, plus the procedure the total is around $340-360. There is no way we are going to go somewhere else as this vet has known Dan (husband) since Meeka was a pup (16yrs??) and known Kels his whole life. So that is worth its weight in gold. But was just curious to how this compares?

Thanks all!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've seen people post with problems but around here neuter recovery is almost always pretty straightforward (and I neuter a lot of dogs because of all the fosters). Hopefully Kelso's will be too. 

He may be a little groggy and gorked tomorrow when you pick him up, or he may not, maybe just tired. I would plan to keep him separate from any other dogs he might try to play with for a minimum of 4 days - or at least supervised so that they don't start romping. They usually feel pretty good again by the next day post op and then they can easily open their stitches romping around. Keep your eye out for him licking the incision. Some dogs do, some don't. No special preparations I can think of for home, beyond just making sure he's got a place where he can rest quietly. Discourage him from jumping up on people or furniture if you can. 

Bottom line, his neuter will be a little more involved and recovery time a little longer because he's an adult not a puppy but it's still not usually a big deal. And unlike spay surgery, they're not going into the abdomen or anything so there's less potential for a complicated recovery. 

Yes, he probably will be wanting to run around and play sooner than he should. Most dogs do anyway. I'd lay in a supply of bones or frozen kongs or other things to keep him quietly occupied.

Check the incision for swelling or redness and watch to see when the skin grows together. They usually heal quite quickly if you can keep them from messing with it. 

Let's see... what else? Sometime, especially with adult males, there's some swelling in the scrotum that makes it look like they weren't neutered. That's normal, but can be surprising if you're not expecting it.

Price wise, that's about twice what my vet charges, but we don't do all the extra pre-op bloodwork for rescue dogs under about 7. It's comparable to what we paid for our dog Leo who was neutered at a different clinic and had an undescended testicle.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

As far as price goes, I am getting Anna spayed Friday. All costs will be between $75-$100 due to her weight. I was able to get her into a reduced spay thanks to a grant right now in Southwest Mo for larger breed dogs and her cost to me to have her spayed is ...




30 bucks!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The main issue I've had post-op for neuter is keeping them from getting too rowdy too soon. The dogs I've had neutered were all adults (strays/rescues) and were all pretty much raring to go as soon as they got home so I had to work to keep them from overdoing it. It helps if they are crate trained. When I got my terrier mix neutered (he was a foster at the time but I ended up keeping him) I had left a ball with him when I dropped him off at the spay/neuter clinic so he would have something to occupy him in the morning while he waited for his turn. When I went to pick him up in the afternoon the tech said when they went back to see if he was ready, he was tossing the ball around the cage.







I ended up keeping him leashed to me for most of the next few days to keep him from getting too rambunctious. 

The only special things I did were to keep them as quiet as possible for a few days and to keep a close eye on the incision for any signs of infection or that they might be messing with it. 

Depending on the vet and how he does while at the clinic he might have an elizabethan collar. I had one foster dog who came home with one because he kept trying to lick the incision while at the clinic.

My vet is under $200 I believe for neutering but I am not sure if that includes the bloodwork. I've only had one pet neutered at my vet and that was a foster/rescue kitten so my vet gave me a discounted cost so I am not sure the normal price. Most of the animals I've had s/n were strays/fosters and I took them to one of the s/n clinics.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They charge by weight here, so it helps to have smaller mixes! I think that is a reasonable price given size, age, and extras. I always do fluid and pain stuff, but ask specifically what they will use now. 

Tomorrow my bet is he won't be wanting to go-go. Depending on how he reacts to anesthesia and pain mgmt, when the surgery actually happens and when you pick him up...he may be really out of it. 

His age will make it a little harder, maybe have more swelling. I saw a tiny Chi baby once after his neuter in the am, it was the pm, and he was hopping happily around in his little sweater. 

I always check the incision and the redness that night, and then in the am each day to compare. The worst to me is the redness from the shaving! 

I leash walk if they are a boinger (like Rocco or Bruno). If it's a dog who isn't going to do much anyway, I let them out alone. Rocco was coned. I rarely have to use one on any dog. I simply do not accept their requests to do more. I am very firm about it, which is not typically like me! 

GOOD LUCK, please post and let us know how he does.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most neuters I've seen were no big deal and the dog never looked back. 

The problems I've seen were the same as everyone else: watch for redness and swelling. I knew one Great Dane that the owner didn't pay attention and his scrotum swelled up with fluid like a baseball. It was unbelievably painful and nasty and could have been treated long before it got to that size.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you guys! This will help alot.

But Doh! I think my original post wasn't very clear.. sorry about that. I made the appt today, but this will not be until next week (Feb 4th) as we are on vacation, or staycation as I like to call it!

And they charge by weight here as well, Kelso was in for his 3yr checkup in Sept, so they estimated based on that weight, but told me that it could be 20 bucks or so more if he is in a different weight category (which I do not expect he will be).

Any yes this is for all the extras. Fluids/blood work/ pre-post op pain meds ect. Glad to hear that it is at least comparable, and like I said I do not really mind at all as these folks are the ones that went through everything with Meeka, supportive and know all of our dogs. 

his age ...sigh.. I always knew this would probably make it harder, but we waited for reasons that have probably been discussed ad nauseam in other threads. Just in case anyone was wondering (as I might) why now? No changes in his behavior that we cannot handle, never was and never will be a dog that will breed or that has bred. Never has been a marker, the most he ever does is hump his pillow once every so often. He actually has mellowed out a ton in the past year. It is just time, we always wanted to do it btw age 2-4. We also came to the realization that SchH is not in the cards right now (not that a dog that is s/n cannot do SchH) but it was all of these things! He loves his crate and often uses it to calm himself down on his own accord, so I do not anticipate I problem there.

It just seems like the most appropriate thing to do, for his best interests!

thanks, and I will be posting







, Dan and I scheduled our dentist appts and eye doctor appts the day of so we could be out and about and trying not to obsess, but be in the area and ready to get him. I am tempted to ask if I can watch, heck I see people get "spayed"..would be interesting to see a neuter.

Maybe Ms. Al will get to stay at her grandparents for a day or so! She would like that. But they might try to abduct her
















thanks again, I really really appreciate the advice and comfort


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

and Jean, what sort of cookies should I make them?!?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I've linked the text version - you can click for the photos you wish to look at (it's very tidy







) 

Dog Neuter Surgery 

Given all that your vet is doing, that is a very decent price.

You might want to confirm that the clinic is no longer using ketamine due to the recent recall.
Many clinics have a post-op care sheet that they send home with you, you might pick this up ahead of time so you can be ready with any questions.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineMost neuters I've seen were no big deal and the dog never looked back.
> 
> The problems I've seen were the same as everyone else: watch for redness and swelling. I knew one Great Dane that the owner didn't pay attention and his scrotum swelled up with fluid like a baseball. It was unbelievably painful and nasty and could have been treated long before it got to that size.


well we did have problems, poor guy didnt come home for 3 days. his scrotum swelled larger than a softball. more like a melon! the vet said it was very unusual and didnt charge us for the extra stay, it took a long time for the swelling to go down but it did...
we have had plenty of spays and nuetering and this was the first time a complication occurred


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Everyone already said what I would have. My Bo was neutered at 4 months old he was already 60 pounds. He had an undesended testicle and the cost was $365 with the, meds and e-collar, and extra for the missing testie. He was feeling better in a couple of hours back tio himself the next day. It was nothing for him but hard for me to keep him quiet.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Well tomorrow is the day.

Wish us luck







He gets really excited for car rides so wonder how that is going to work out when we pick him up, dont want him to jump up into the truck all excited when he is not supposed to be doing that... or will he still be out of it???

mmm, wondering if we should borrow my moms car that is lower to the ground. I have an SUV so not much better.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow, break a...never mind.









Anesthesia cookies can be anything you like of course!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

The vet called and he is finished, he did well









Can't wait to go get him!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad he did well









If he starts licking the incision we have found using the tshirt method works better for us then the collar things. Put one on the front end and one on the back end and tie them together in the middle. It does require dressing and undressing them for pee/poop breaks but less frustrating than banging the collars into everything.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*questions post neuter*

Thank you

When we picked him up the tech said he deserved the gold star of the day of all the dogs that were at the office, he was a very nice boy. He even met the office cat (we do not have cats at home)







She said to expect him to be tired and such. When she brought him out I was expecting him to be lethargic, but he was rip roaring ready to go, just like we had left him...probably not good as his excitement may have been the reason for that even if he wasnt feeling to hot. 

Ever since we got home (ard 400pm) he just seems... unsettled. He will walk and walk around the house, find a spot, lay down, then repeat. Whining a bit more than I would have expected







Gave him a Deramaxx (the only pain pills we were given, an NSAID), some dinner and put him in his crate thinking that would help him relax.

Well, then he starts whining while in the crate (which he NEVER does) so we let him back out. He is peeing and pooping good. The incision looks clean, dry and not much redness or swelling. Has not been licking the incision much. He had the laser surgery, all of the stitches are internal. He is not grabbing his toys or getting up on the futon like he would every other night. He will not chew his fave nylabone.

I know it is expected that they will not be 100% at all, but I guess I expected more of a tired dog versus him being so antsy. And even though he is antsy he is not doing the usual things he does to self soothe (he can be high strung at times) which would be chewing or going to his crate. Which makes me wonder if he is in more pain than I know? All I have to give him is the Deramaxx, which I did. He just will not chill out







Feel sorry for the guy, he never has had any illnesses or surgeries so it is strange to see him like this

any tips? I could put him back in his crate (which is normally his soothing spot) but he did not like that earlier? It is like he just doesnt know what to do with himself. ? side effect of the anesthesia or morphine? I am going to talk to the vet in the morning...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: questions post neuter*

Hmmmm...I've never had a dog lasered or a male over a year neutered while with me...but I had a laser surgery and felt very antsy myself, even with painkillers on board. I just wanted to get away from myself! 

Does he like ice cubes or can he have anything else to chew on? Can you gate him in a small area where he might be able to settle without being contained like in a crate?

If it calms him, some basic obedience for fun, and slowly done might distract him from his discomfort. 

Did they use butorphonol or whatever that is after the neuter? Rocco came home on that and was like...This is Spinal Tap...so gorked. I am wondering if maybe no, and that's why he's agitated. For me, NSAIDs don't do anything. I know for others they do a lot. 

I am glad you are calling and if you don't feel comfy with how he is acting, call tonight if you can.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: questions post neuter*

The anesthesia was IV pentothal with isoflurane (intubation) As well as a bupivacaine incisional block.
Dexdomitor/medetomidine preop and morphine post op (I think). Butorphonol (Stadol) should be similar to morphine, he did not have it but I know it is good stuff as I order it for my laboring patients often! hehe. But as far as meds to go home with the NSAID was the only thing we were given. What did Rocco get?

The vet had stated that they practice agressive pain management, which was important to me! And not sure if he is in pain pain, or just antsy like you mentioned with your laser surgery. Supposedly laser surgery is supposed to be less pain with the sealing of nerve endings but I don't know.. The vet called me about 10 am that they had completed the surgery and they said to pick him up after 330pm (we arrived at 330) so post op meds may have been worn off? He was definately not gorked, looked like he was ready to go on a run (adrenaline?) 

He LOVES ice cubes, tried to give him one when he first came home and he just let it bounce to the floor. But an hour or so later he sat by the freezer so I offered him one and he ate it up. He ate his dinner well (maybe not the smartest thing but we DID stop at McD's..








) He received IV fluids so has been peeing like a race horse at first,his preop blood work looked good as well, pooped two times since being home.

That is a good idea about the OB, he is such an over thinker (like myself) I was so screwed up after a wisdom teeth removal trying to do things like write and getting really frustrated. Maybe some well know routines will calm him a bit. That is what he seems, a little frustrated. I was thinking to myself, I do not know anything about dog meds so was really wondering what others gave their dogs post op, if anything.

As I wrote this he curled up in his bed on the floor next to me..grabbed a nylabone for a second. I am sure he is A Ok, not going to call right now, but they make routine calls the day after to all patients so will definately speak with them, if I don't call first. 

Thank you Jean! It helps to talk it out..and of course as soon as I post here he seems to be doing better?. And Allie has been the best lil sis ever! I thought we might have to keep them apart but she hs been so kind and gentle to her brother.







They somehow always know, eh! I know I am just worrying to much...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: questions post neuter*

Rocco got the one shot of the b drug, and that was it. They were thinking no pain...no brain...and he'd be running nutso too soon.







So he got the Butorphonol after surgery...I picked him up around 5 since they usually keep dogs overnight, but knew I wasn't going to tie him out or let him run. No NSAIDs. 

I am glad he's slowly getting more comfy. I think that they do get agitated from the whole day, all the stuff in their system, and some irritation from the surgery site, except young puppies who bounce back like nothing happened! And I am very glad that Allie is helping him out. SO sweet.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: questions post neuter*

I think you are exactly right..the whole day long process thing, surgery, drugs, CATS... lol. Sounds like a bad trip









And it is tooo sweet with Al, two isnt really a pack, but to see the dynamics between the two of them today has been really cool, reminds me of that Saved By the Bell Song, "Friends..talkin bout friends .. forever.." Dan says that is horrible. HA!

Alright well thanks!, Kelso is still laying in his new bed spot. Grandma is calling ..probably wondering what we are all up to.

thanks again


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: questions post neuter*

Well the old Kelso is back







He is a different dog today than yesterday, acting 100% like his usual self now. Now the problem is keeping him from being to crazy...

And to think how worried I was last night!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Glad to hear Kelso came through his surgery well. My current foster was neutered yesterday and is reacting badly. I don't think the low-cost clinic gave him much pain meds.


----------

